# EMT-B exam



## Animal (Aug 21, 2009)

So if you get into the 120+ range in questions does that mean you have low chance of passing?  Just curious.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 21, 2009)

Animal said:


> So if you get into the 120+ range in questions does that mean you have low chance of passing?  Just curious.


No idea. I've yet to take an exam on an adaptive computer system. I wouldn't read much into it from there. It'll administer a range of questions, based on your right and wrong answers.


----------



## harkj (Aug 22, 2009)

I have seen people take from 70 to 136 questions both passing its really just a big "?"


----------



## elementboy01 (Aug 23, 2009)

A friend of mine got 150 questions and passed.


----------



## 281mustang (Aug 23, 2009)

If you make it that far and the test gives you most of the possible questions from each section it means you're close to the pass/fail borderline. If you fail  you want as many questions as possible, but at the same time if you pass with 120+ you're not very proficient with the material.


----------



## Archymomma (Aug 23, 2009)

Like someone stated above - I've heard of people getting more than 120 questions and passing....and less than 120 and failing.

My email from NREMT came pretty quick after the exam -- have you gotten one yet?


----------



## laura_s (Sep 2, 2009)

i did 121 questions and failed 2 of my other friends were in the 120's and also failed..everyone else was stopped in the 70's and passed..


----------



## aodem (Sep 8, 2009)

*So.....did I Pass?*

Tested this afternoon for my EMT-B and thought I did REALLY poorly. But after reading through some of the posts here, I'm not sure. I was stopped at 70 questions. Is this a good omen or did I screw up so badly the competer took pity on me and shut off?


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Sep 9, 2009)

120 an PASSED. This does not mean that I dont know my stuff because I went all the way to 120 questions, some people take test differently then others. An some have to go through a couple of questions in order to figure out how the test works...... Hope u passed. I thought I boomed it...The test is designed to make you walk out feeling this way.


----------



## aodem (Sep 10, 2009)

I PASSED!!  That has to be the worst I have felt after taking an exam in my life! I actually think I was overprepared for this test and felt like I blew it because I was trying to make it harder than it really was. Best advice for anyone who is preparing for this test....#1: Dont overanalize the questions and remember your ABC's and basic assessment skills. Good luck everyone.


----------



## aodem (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for the good thoughts CountryEMTbGurl.


----------

